# Marriage Registration-going to Uk



## Lilian Lopes (Jan 7, 2014)

Hi,
I got married with my partner in Brazil (that is Brazilian but has Spanish citzenship) and we intend go to live in Uk. My doubt is if do we have to registrate the marriage certificate in the Spanish consulate or it is not necessary?
And is better we go together or he can go first and I go after?

Thanks in advance.


----------

